# On Travel until Aug 2nd.



## Chris (Jul 5, 2008)

Site problems: The usual suspects. I'll be on sporadically.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 5, 2008)

Any Vegas sidetrips planned?


----------



## Nerina (Jul 5, 2008)

Have a safe travel, we will try to behave


----------



## Apophis (Jul 5, 2008)

^^


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 5, 2008)

Be safe and we'll be sure to do some epic pic stories from JemFest.


----------

